# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Yhteiset pääte- ja välipysäkit

## tohpeeri

Tallaista ketjua ei liene ollut?  HSL-alueella on lukuisia pysäkkejä jotka toimivat jonkin linjan lähtö- tai saapumispysäkkeinä mutta niillä pysähtyy myös  niiden kautta kulkevia linjoja. Itse tiedän näitä vain Helsingistä mutta niitä lienee muuallakin. Korostan, ettei pysäkin tarvitse olla samalla kellon lyömällä kumpaakin lajia. Mainitsen esimerkin. Väylänsuun pysäkki Tammisalossa on päättäri linjalla 83, välipysäkki linjoilla 82N ja 95N. Mielessäni on lukuisia pysäkkejä mutta keksikää muutkin. PS Raitioliikenteen puolella ainoa lienee Rautatieaseman pysäkki itään: päättäri linjalla 5, välipysäkki linjoilla 3, 6, 7, 9.

----------


## aki

Myyrmäen asema, laituri 17 (V1563) linjan 39 lähtöpysäkki, linjojen 311 ja 571 väli/ajantasauspysäkki.

----------


## tohpeeri

Pitäjänmäen asema molempiin suuntiin. Välipysäkki tällä hetkellä linjoilla 36, 38, 39, 39N, 51, 200, 201, 231N ja 235N, 550 ja 553K. tulo- ja  lähtöpysäkki 201B.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Kaivoin värikynät esiin ja merkkasin luettavuuden nimissä saapuvat/lähtevät linjat punaisella ja pysähtyvät/ohittavat linjat sinisellä.

Kauniala (Ka1714) 212 lähtöpysäkki, 232 ja taannoin e51 ohituspysäkkiAlakaupunki (E4034) 146(A), 147(N), 543, 544 lähtöpysäkki, 124(K), 146N, 149, 164A, 165(N) ohituspysäkkiKuurintorppa (E6157) 235N lähtöpysäkki, 224 ohituspysäkkiPeijas (V7209) 574, 623, 973 lähtöpysäkki, 735 ohituspysäkkiHenttaanaukio (E3307) 118B lähtöpysäkki, 118(N), 133, 532, 533 ohituspysäkkiKarhupuisto (H2143) 502 lähtöpysäkki, 23N, 51 ohituspysäkkiKulosaari M (H4026) 81 lähtöpysäkki, 16 ohituspysäkkiLeppävaara (E1116) 275, 544 lähtöpysäkki, 201B, 550, 553(K) ohituspysäkki

Nää ei ole missään varsinaisessa järjestyksessä, laitoin vain siinä järjestyksessä, mitä sylki suuhun toi.

----------


## LimoSWN

Apinoin värit yhdenmukaisuuden vuoksi, mutta samat kuin yllä mainittu. 

Hansakallio (E5136) 911, päätepysäkki, lähtöpysäkki, 
118, 165/N, 166, 168
ohituspysäkki

Kauklahti asema (E5133) 213/N päätepysäkki,118, 165/N,166, 167 ohituspysäkki
Kauklahti asema (E5134) 213/N lähtöpysäkki, 118, 165/N, 166, 167 ohituspysäkki
Hansavalkamanaukio (E5155) 118 lähtöpysäkki, päätepysäkki, 
165/N, 166, 168, 911 ohituspysäkkiValhavalla (E5178) 
165/N lähtöpysäkki, 168 ohituspysäkki. 
Valhavalla (E5179) 
168 lähtöpysäkki, päätepysäkki 
165/N ohituspysäkki

----------


## jtm

> Väylänsuun pysäkki Tammisalossa on päättäri linjalla 83, välipysäkki linjoilla 82N ja 95N. Mielessäni on lukuisia pysäkkejä mutta keksikää muutkin.


Mikäs linja tuo tuollainen 82N on? Jos kuitenkin 82B.

Mitä itselleni tulee mieleen:

- Haakoninlahdenkatu H4695, sekä H4697 toimivat linjojen 87N ja 88B päätepysäkkeinä mutta linjan 88 välipysäkkeinä.

- Herttoniemi (M) H4040 toimii tällä hetkellä linjojen 80, 82, 82B, 84, 85, 85B, 86, 88, 88B ja 89 päätepysäkkinä, sekä linjan 500 kauttakulku pysäkkinä.

- Herttoniemi (M) H4046 toimii linjan 85B ja 89 lähtöpysäkkinä, sekä linjan 802 kauttakulkupysäkkinä.

- Herttoniemi (M) Hiihtäjäntie H4006 toimii linjan 510 lähtöpysäkkinä, sekä linjojen 86N, 87N, 90A, 90N, 92N, 94N, 95N, 96N, 97N, 500 ja 841N kauttakulkupysäkkinä.

- Itäkeskus (M) Tallinnanaukio H4330 toimii linjojen 97 ja 97V lähtöpysäkkinä, sekä linjan 97N kauttakulkupysäkkinä.

- Myllypuro (M) Myllypurontie H4264, sekä H4265 toimivat linjan 506 päätepysäkkeinä mutta linjojen 92, 92N, 805 ja 812 kauttakulkupysäkkeinä.

- Kontula (M) Kontulankaari H4413 toimii linjojen 57 ja 94B lähtöpysäkkinä, sekä linjojen 94, 94N ja 95 kauttakulkupysäkkinä.

- Reposalmentie H4125 ja H4126 toimivat linjan 89 päättärinä, sekä linjojen 85B, 85N ja 802 kauttakulkupysäkkeinä.

- Kuusijärvi Lahdentie V9719 toimii linjan 712A päättärinä sekä linjan 731N, 738 ja 739 kauttakulkupysäkkinä.

Tuossa on jotain ja kyllähän niitä löytyy mm Korson asemalta yms yms.

----------


## huusmik

Espoontori (E6036) tuli minulla mieleen.
Kauttakulkupysäkki linjoille 168 ja 169. Lähtöpysäkkinä se toimii linjoille 246/K, 565, 566/V ja 582/V.

----------


## Makke93

Kamppi(M) H1237 39 lähtöpysäkki, 14, 18 ohituspysäkki

Taidemaalarinkatu H2336, H2337 43 jättö- ja lähtöpysäkit, 560 ohituspysäkit

Avaintie V1433 571 lähtöpysäkit, 332 ohituspysäkki kahteen suuntaan





> Karhupuisto (H2143) 502 lähtöpysäkki, 23N, 51 ohituspysäkki


502:een liittyen muistaako kukaan oliko linjan pari viikkoa sitten loppunut lähtö/päätepysäkki Merihaassa sama kuin 55:n ohituspysäkki?




> Leppävaara (E1116) 275, 544 lähtöpysäkki, 201B, 550, 553(K) ohituspysäkki


myös 555:en ohituspysäkki

----------


## ettäjaa

> 502:een liittyen muistaako kukaan oliko linjan pari viikkoa sitten loppunut lähtö/päätepysäkki Merihaassa sama kuin 55:n ohituspysäkki?


Taisi olla jaettu päätepysäkki mutta oma lähtöpysäkki.


Käyttäjä _jtm_ mainitsikin jo Itäkeskuksessa 97-sarjan linjat. Niiden lisäksi 93(K):lla ja 84x:llä on yhteinen lähtöpysäkki 841N:n ohituspysäkin kanssa (H4308 Itäkeskus (M)).

Heinäkuun metrokatkos lisää samanlaisia tapauksia Itäkeskuksessa, mutta tällä kertaa päivälinjojen kesken. 99V itään käyttää pysäkkiä H4326 (98:n lähtöpysäkki), 99M itään käyttää pysäkkiä H4302 (54:n lähtöpysäkki) ja kummatkin linjat käyttävät länteen päin pysäkkiä H4330 (jo aiemmin mainitun 97(N/V):n lähtöpysäkki sekä myös 99B:n lähtöpysäkki). Mainittakoon vielä, että 99V (itään ja länteen) ja 99M (länteen) jättävät matkustajat pysäkeille H4312 ja H4314 (eli Itäkeskuksen päätepysäkkilaitureille) vaikka jatkavatkin matkaa.

----------


## SD202

Vantaalta tulee mieleen pysäkki V7424 (Kytökuja). Linjan 722 päätepysäkki ja samalla linjojen 574, 623 sekä 625 välipysäkki.

----------


## Akizz

Niipperin koulu (E7170) toimii päätepysäkkinä linjalle 321N ja välipysäkkinä linjoille 236, 436, 582 ja 437.

Perusmäki (E7143) toimii päätepysäkkinä linjalle 437 ja välipysäkkinä linjoille 239, 349 ja 321N.

----------


## Pera

Ala-Malmin Tori pysäkit:

H3441: 70 Lähtöpysäkki, 69,701 Ohituspysäkki

H3442: 552 Lähtöpysäkki, 603 Ohituspysäkki

H3443: 71 Lähtöpysäkki, 701 Ohituspysäkki

----------


## ettäjaa

> Heinäkuun metrokatkos lisää samanlaisia tapauksia Itäkeskuksessa, mutta tällä kertaa päivälinjojen kesken. 99V itään käyttää pysäkkiä H4326 (98:n lähtöpysäkki), 99M itään käyttää pysäkkiä H4302 (54:n lähtöpysäkki) ja kummatkin linjat käyttävät länteen päin pysäkkiä H4330 (jo aiemmin mainitun 97(N/V):n lähtöpysäkki sekä myös 99B:n lähtöpysäkki). Mainittakoon vielä, että 99V (itään ja länteen) ja 99M (länteen) jättävät matkustajat pysäkeille H4312 ja H4314 (eli Itäkeskuksen päätepysäkkilaitureille) vaikka jatkavatkin matkaa.


Korjauksia tähän: 97:n ja 97V:n lähtölaituri on katkoksen aikana 20 (H4320) eli laituri 30 (H4330) jää vain 99M/V:n ja 99B:n käyttöön. Samoin 54 siirtyy Turunlinnantielle (H4306) joten laituri 2 (H4302) jää vain 99M:n käyttöön.

Vähän aiheen ohi, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin samaan viestiin. 54:n tilapäinen lähtölaituri on siinä mielessä kiinnostava, että se antaa konkreettisemman kuvan siitä, miten loppuvuonna tuleva tilapäinen terminaali saattaisi toimia. Tietysti silloin lähtöjen määrä Turunlinnantiellä on moninkertainen, mutta kyllä tuosta 54:n järjestelystä varmasti jonkinlaista ideaa saa.

----------


## VSume

Heikinlaakso H3415: 74 saapumis- ja lähtöpysäkki, 75, 553 ja 553K kauttakulkupysäkki

----------

